# Paracord belt question?



## Monomoy43 (Sep 11, 2017)

Hello, I am new to this forum,and paracord. I thought it would be good projects for my grandchildren and now Papa is hooked.

My question is about weaving a belt using the conquistador weave. I know this will take a lot of paracord and I am wondering if I can join shorter pieces together. Pulling 100 feet through each loop will take forever. I have made some bracelets using this weave and think it would make a great belt

Any help would be appreciated

Monomoy43 


Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## Frankpara (Sep 7, 2017)

*Belt*

Hi Monomoy43:

I am new to this too. I was recently asked to do a collar for an English bulldog. It measured 20". Like you, I dreaded the thought of pulling all that cord. So I made two 10" lengths and weaved them together. I am thinking you can do the same. Depending on the waist, it might work. 
Good Luck,
Frank


----------



## Monomoy43 (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi Frank

Thank you for your reply. I am going to do two color so I can weave It in like you add the new color. I was wondering if folks used the Manny connection or some other method. I just did not want to do an end to end, I think that it would stand out in the design depending where it showed in the weave.

Monomoy43 



Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------

